# In the water



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Just but this bad boy in the water. Doing a test run in about a hour. I will post pics of the lights.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good looking buggy!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks real nice. Did you buy it like that or build it up yourself .


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That is one tricked out flounder boat or even any other fish you want to go after. :thumbsup: Very, very nice.

Thanks for sharing this photo of it on the water.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

We ended up with three fish in two hours. This is the biggest one and a pic off one side of the boat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

How ya powering around the shallows? Don't see any trolling motors but then again they have them little bolt on thruster do-ma-flaugie thing-a-ma-bobbers that could be put on the pontoons?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Jason, no thrusters. I mounted the motor so that the skeg does not go below the pontoons. Added a 16p four blade and she will bump cruise in 10" or run [email protected]


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

It Looks Great!


----------

